# Evacuation system



## grainsofgold (Apr 15, 2015)

A friend of mind uses this at his auto repair shop- its all plastic inside where the fluid collects and its a vacuum suction system to withdraw fluids - all you need to do is connect a line from an air compressor to it in order for it to work

Cheap way to go if you do not want to rig one together - only $89.95


Good for vacuuming off liquids from quartations , cemented silver solutions etc - 

*
Mityvac Model 07300* 

PneumaticVac-Air Operated 8.8 Litre Fluid Evacuator


Operates on compressed air to create a powerful venturi vacuum for draining fluids from tanks and reservoirs. Compressed air hose attaches at base for stability. Includes accessories for draining engine oil or transmission fluid directly through the dipstick tubes. Also includes brake/clutch bleeding kit (Model No. 07205) for vacuum bleeding hydraulic brake and clutch systems.

features: •Operates on compressed air
•Integrated 2.3 gallon (8.8 liter) capacity reservoir
•Large base with foot stabilizer
•Durable, chemical resistant polyethylene construction
•Independent air shut-off valve
•Quiet, muffled exhaust
•Automatic overflow prevention
•Quick-drain pour spout
specifications: •2.3 gallon reservoir capacity
•175 degree(F) operating temperature
•1/4 inch NPT air inlet
•24 x 12.4 x 9.3 inches
includes: •Fluid evacuator
•0.23 inch OD x 5 ft long (5.7 mm OD x 1.5 m long) dipstick tube
•0.26 inch OD x 5 ft long (6.6 mm OD x 1.5 m long) dipstick tube
•0.41 inch OD x 5 ft long (10 mm OD x 1.5 m long) main evacuation tube
•Brake/clutch bleeding adapter kit (Model No. 07205)
•Tube adapters
•User's manual


http://www.tooldiscounter.com/ItemDisplay.cfm?lookup=MIT7300&source=froogle&kw=MIT7300&gclid=Cj0KEQjwmLipBRC59O_EqJ_E0asBEiQATYdNh_WGVSLnMlikld7T0DW_LKJm2T6xmyK2mW8_g0Z5g0EaArAD8P8HAQ

$89.95 

Grains of Gold


----------



## GotTheBug (Apr 15, 2015)

If you want a cheaper "proof of concept" to see if it will work for you, depending on your compressor size.
http://www.harborfreight.com/air-vacuum-pump-with-r134a-and-r12-connectors-96677.html

Also, I made a great vacuum pump using a recycled compressor from a freezer. An inline catch vessel, in my case a bucket, will contain the liquid while you siphon.

Paul.


----------

